# Merit of Medical Colleges for 2012 (1st Merit List) Is Being Closed As Per Details



## Muhammad Bilal (Oct 3, 2012)

*Source: Wah Medical College official page at FB.*

*&*

*MBBS Ospe & Past Papers - UHS
*

Note: Fb is not authentic source every one can post but official pages still have some responsibility.Regards
*KEMU 89.1013

AIMC 87.0089

NMC 84.9878

FJMC 85.2876

SIMS 86.3580

PMC 84.3287

RMC 84.2675

AMC 86.8976

SZMC 83.279

QAMC 83.8758

NSMC 83.0138

SMC 83.1876

KMSMC 82.9675

DGMC 82.6802

GMC 83.2871

SLMC 82.9732

*


----------



## Momna (Nov 17, 2012)

sooooo lets see hw correct it is...........?:cool!:
hope it's not another rumour you know..........


----------



## Muhammad Bilal (Oct 3, 2012)

Lets see whats happen  or


----------



## Grimes (Aug 26, 2012)

Hell, I hope this one is true!


----------



## Daniya malik (Nov 6, 2012)

how amc merit is higher than sims?

- - - Updated - - -

this one is much older i get it in text on 16 or 16 th nov

- - - Updated - - -

15 or 16th nov i mean


----------



## Usman Ejaz (Feb 2, 2012)

This list was posted on some blog a week ago I doubt its credibility.
However even if its a hoax it does bring some good news about the merit.


----------



## ahmed93 (Sep 26, 2012)

I wonder where the BDS merit would close....


----------



## Shahwaiz Hassan (Sep 4, 2012)

I think its true not a rumour
lets wait for a day


----------



## Muhammad Bilal (Oct 3, 2012)

ooo no time of merit list has just reaches & IDM expired..


----------



## Momna (Nov 17, 2012)

ooo that's so sad anybody knows when the list will be out?


----------



## pakeeza (Nov 2, 2012)

where is the merit list???????? 26th b hogae ab tou...............


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

list is going 2 be displayed @ 4. i heared on official site


----------



## Muhammad Bilal (Oct 3, 2012)

This time UHS should give name "Torture list" rather than merit list.


----------



## Momna (Nov 17, 2012)

l0lx you r right!


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

And what about the "List of Adjectives for UHS" we've been creating for the last two months


----------



## onom (Jul 31, 2012)

xain khalid said:


> list is going 2 be displayed @ 4. i heared on official site



and where is it written on the official website?


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 21, 2012)

the merit will be disclosed at about 5 o' clock! i heard it from my father's friend who works for UHS.  i dont know why they said 4 cz the answer key also came at 5 pm


----------



## Muhammad Bilal (Oct 3, 2012)

Never Refresh a website so many times in life history as UHS now..


----------



## AHMAD HASSAN (Nov 19, 2012)

now it is 5;36
next joke please

- - - Updated - - -

i can't understand what uhs officials are thinking????
guys call uhs and tell them merit list has to be uploaded on 26 november not 26 december


----------



## Muhammad Bilal (Oct 3, 2012)

*AHMAD HASSAN* May b MBBS merit list will display wid BDS.


----------



## Fatima Hassan (May 18, 2012)

Muhammad Bilal said:


> Never Refresh a website so many times in life history as UHS now..


same story


----------



## wabster421 (Jan 25, 2012)

Waiting for the climax of this suspense movie. Madly.


----------



## AHMAD HASSAN (Nov 19, 2012)

i think uhs is investigating on poisened syrup tynoc.


----------



## Muhammad Bilal (Oct 3, 2012)

Unbelievable that "number one public sector medical university with overall 8th position amongst 136 public and private sector universities of the country" doing this..


----------



## red rose (Oct 29, 2011)

now UHS got a ranking of 136 from the 1st position...


----------



## AHMAD HASSAN (Nov 19, 2012)

uuuuhhhhsssssss wher are you??????????????


----------



## Muhammad Bilal (Oct 3, 2012)

Unbelievable if this is true Medical colleges: UHS issues first merit selection list – The Express Tribune


----------



## riaa (Nov 1, 2012)

*Aggregate*

my agg. is 84.1271...hv i any chance in bds ??? r in 2nd list..plz 
tell me


----------



## Muhammad Bilal (Oct 3, 2012)

Hope is the best medicine..INSHALLAH u will get at least in BDS..


----------



## Hassan Qaisar (Nov 15, 2012)

proved wrong


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

Muhammad Bilal said:


> *Source: Wah Medical College official page at FB.*
> 
> *&*
> 
> ...


UHS threw crap on this one, BIG-TIME :roll:


----------



## Muhammad Bilal (Oct 3, 2012)

I did not make this list.I mentioned the sources.if it become the source of torture for some one who relay on this list i apologize.Regards:shocked:


----------



## AHMAD HASSAN (Nov 19, 2012)

riaa said:


> my agg. is 84.1271...hv i any chance in bds ??? r in 2nd list..plz
> tell me


IN SHA ALLAH you will get admission in 2nd mbbs list.because last year in 2nd list merit dropped more than 0.2 percent.pray to ALLAH TAA'LA and just get relaxed.
and bds admission is confirmend.


----------

